# Wera or Wiha?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Which bit is better? I'm looking to buy bulk 3" T-20 Torx.

Or is there an even better one out there?

I'd love to find Torx bites that are tapered so as to grab the screw better, similar to the Robertson's square drive. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wiha by a mile, but the Wera bit holders...so get a Wera bit holder and some Wiha bits.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Wiha by a mile, but the Wera bit holders...so get a Wera bit holder and some Wiha bits.




Just ordered 20 bits from Wiha. Thanks. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

Wiha Terminators. You won't have to buy as many.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

GregB said:


> Wiha Terminators. You won't have to buy as many.


I'd lose them long before I wore them out.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We use the 1" Wiha bits. I like them a lot. They last through many boxes of GRK screws without wearing out.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> Wiha by a mile, but the Wera bit holders...so get a Wera bit holder and some Wiha bits.


Which specific holder do you recommend?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

B.Johnson said:


> Which specific holder do you recommend?


Wera 889/4/1 is a good one.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Wera 889/4/1 is a good one.


Those are what I use.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

These?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> These?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001XR1NMS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These, and the appropriate other sizes you like.

My Festool CXS drill that's my go to has a magnetic bit holder built in.

I keep a T10, T15, T25, #2 phillips, and #2 slot on the drill at all times, rotating into the driver as needed.

I don't even use the Wera on the CXS, it's on the impact drivers which stay with the crews and these day's I'm using that very little.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> Which specific holder do you recommend?


Rapidaptor series.


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the wiha set. I've only managed to break one Phillips bit running cement board screws. Best screw tips I've ever used. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Wera bit holders and Wiha bits are awesome. Great quality.: 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Does the Rapidaptor work fine with impacts? Or should I heave gotten the impaktor?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the Rapidaptor work fine with impacts? Or should I heave gotten the impaktor?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah it's dandy, I have a bunch of different ones but never tried the impactor.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the Rapidaptor work fine with impacts? Or should I heave gotten the impaktor?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Works just fine. I have been pounding on my 3", and 6" for years without failure. 

Although I personally do not buy the 1" bits, but almost always go for a 2" bit and plug it directly into the impact. The fewer the connections means more power is transferred to the screw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Works just fine. I have been pounding on my 3", and 6" for years without failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Although I personally do not buy the 1" bits, but almost always go for a 2" bit and plug it directly into the impact. The fewer the connections means more power is transferred to the screw.




I've ordered both. The bit holders are solid, as long as there's no play in them the transfer doesn't matter. The length can change things, although very little, due to flex. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The magnet is nice.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the wera bit holder and some wiha bits. Any good source for the bits?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Got mine through Amazon. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Amazon here as well.


----------

